# How many goats?



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got a two acre pasture, and was wondering how many goats I can safely fit on in (put one 12 year old Quarter horse in the picture, too).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

around approximately 6 to 10 goats per acre .... depending on quantity and quality of forage / pasture and/or browse like shrubs, woody plants, weeds and briars ect. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd say five is a good number, I wouldn't go over 10, but if you have a horse in there you may want to stay around five.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

JMO 
I think you can fit 20 comfortably on two acres

..and you have minis right?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

It really matters how much hay your feeding. I have fourteen animals on less then one acre. However its a dry lot and all my goats eat is hay. I do take them for walks and whatnot. It actually helps with the worms because i dont have the room to rotate pastures. The goats dont eat off the ground (grassy pasture) In their pen there is more then enough room for them to run jump and play. They have toys and logs and the pasture is on a hill so they spend a lot of time running up and down. But i do feed a lot more hay then some of you with pasture.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Beth - it really does depend on how much hay you are willing to give them. At the farm, we have about 10 does (plus a few kids every now and then) on about 3 acres of lush pasture. At home, I have three does in a large area to play but it has very little to browse, plenty of room for play. I give them as much hay as they can eat.

It would also depend on if you have big or little goats.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> ..and you have minis right?


Nope. They're nubians.



sparks879 said:


> It really matters how much hay your feeding. I have fourteen animals on less then one acre. However its a dry lot and all my goats eat is hay. I do take them for walks and whatnot. It actually helps with the worms because i dont have the room to rotate pastures. The goats dont eat off the ground (grassy pasture) In their pen there is more then enough room for them to run jump and play. They have toys and logs and the pasture is on a hill so they spend a lot of time running up and down. But i do feed a lot more hay then some of you with pasture.
> beth


They only get hay in the winter. They only graze in summer. (I do give them some hay for a treat sometimes, though)


----------

